# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice", adventure sci-fi film, Zack Snyder, 2016, USA

## Airicist

Website - batmanvsuperman.com

facebook.com/batmanvsuperman

twitter.com/BatmanvSuperman

"Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" on Wikipedia

"Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" on IMDb

Playlist "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice"

----------


## Airicist

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Help Save the Bats

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> It's National Save the Bats Week! Zack Snyder, Ben Affleck and Amy Adams tell us why it's important to save the bats.

----------


## Airicist

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Official Teaser Trailer

Published on Apr 17, 2015




> Zack Snyder's BATMAN V SUPERMAN: DAWN OF JUSTICE is in theaters March 25, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Comic-Con Trailer

Published on Jul 11, 2015




> Zack Snyder's BATMAN V SUPERMAN: DAWN OF JUSTICE is in theaters March 25, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Official Final Trailer

Published on Feb 14, 2016




> Zack Snyder's BATMAN V SUPERMAN: DAWN OF JUSTICE is in theaters March 25, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Batman vs Superman came out and set a record for the studio at 170.1 million for the weekend. Have you seen it? Want to? Leave comments below!
> 
> Microsoft had a bit of a disastrous experience this week when they tested what could happen when an AI bot (think a teen on social media) was let loose on Twitter. Apparently, nothing good!
> 
> A man named James Meyers was arrested for not returning "Freddy Got Fingered" on VHS for 14 years! He got pulled over for a defective headlight and was promptly arrested and charged. The charges have since been dropped, but it even got Tom Green's attention on Twitter!
> 
> Google may be working on a rival to Amazon's Echo! It would make sense and I'll definitely be checking it out if they do!

----------


## Airicist

The LEGO Batman Movie - Batcave Teaser Trailer

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> In theaters 2017!
> legobatman.com
> facebook.com/LegoBatmanMovie
> 
> In the irreverent spirit of fun that made “The LEGO® Movie” a worldwide phenomenon, the self-described leading man of that ensemble – LEGO Batman – stars in his own big-screen adventure. But there are big changes brewing in Gotham, and if he wants to save the city from The Joker’s hostile takeover, Batman may have to drop the lone vigilante thing, try to work with others and maybe, just maybe, learn to lighten up.

----------


## Airicist

The LEGO Batman Movie

Published on Mar 24, 2016

----------

